# Beeclipse - A video of my bees in the eclipse



## e-spice (Aug 25, 2017)

Here's a video of my bees during the recent total eclipse. Please share this if you enjoy it.

https://youtu.be/pMwAQGrCQjU


----------



## abax (Aug 26, 2017)

Lovely bee hives and well cared for. Are your bees the
sweet tempered, golden Italian bees? The effect of the
eclipse is a tad strange, don't you think?


----------



## Secundino (Aug 26, 2017)

Interesting to watch!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Aug 26, 2017)

Love the colorful hives, like a row of tall "painted lady" Victorian houses.

The video was well done. I know there were places setting up opportunities to watch chickens roost too.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 27, 2017)

Cool, thanks for recording. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don I (Aug 27, 2017)

Great boxes and excellent video.
Don


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for all the responses!



abax said:


> Lovely bee hives and well cared for. Are your bees the
> sweet tempered, golden Italian bees? The effect of the
> eclipse is a tad strange, don't you think?



Sorry abax, I just noticed this question. Yes most hives are Italians that are very gentle. I really try to keep all of them gentle and requeen when necessary. I hate opening a hive that's overly defensive.

I thought they had a very interesting response to the eclipse and was glad to be able to share it with people.


----------

